# Simplicity Tiller



## davewray (Apr 3, 2011)

Hello, I have a Simplicity 696 rear tiller behind my 4040 tractor and I am needing a part for the tiller part # 173412 torque limiter. Does any one know where I might find one? You can e-mail me at [email protected].
Thanks much for any info.
David
:usa:


----------



## GTcollector (Dec 27, 2010)

many allis/simplicity tillers use the same torque limiter, in fact my allis tiller formy 716 shares all the same internals as the massey 3650, john deere #33, ariens rt34, and i beleive the cub cadet #2


----------

